# Hello



## KangaMouse (Nov 20, 2012)

I am new to this website but have bred fancy mice before.. I was wondering if anyone can help me out with possible colour predicitions for the mice i now have.

E.g. Self Chocolate black eyed female with a Ginger and white red eyed male & A tri-colour black eyed female with an agouti/brindle and white patched male.

Thanks


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

